# How Gullible Are You??



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

This online test supposedly test your gullibility to information from the news and other sources. 
Answers and test scores might (or might not) surprise you. 

I got a 70 for my score. How did you do?? 
This is what it said about my score... 


> *Learner:* As a Learner, you're smart enough to know better, yet you're still not fully informed about reality. Around 15% of the population are Learners. You have the critical thinking skills to be a truly free individual, but you haven't exercised them enough yet. From time to time, you're still manipulated by the powers that be, although you frequently learn from those mistakes and refuse to be exploited again. You buy things because they are practical, not because they're cool.
> 
> If you were in The Matrix, you would have taken the *red* pill, but you would still be in a state of mild disbelief about the nature of reality. You are essentially unplugged, but still untrained. With more knowledge, you could become a true free thinker.
> 
> ...



p.s. never take stuff like this TOO seriously okay... heh heh


----------



## bignick (Sep 17, 2005)

91


----------



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2005)

Read the answers...bunch of tin hatters.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 17, 2005)

79... better than I expected... but I can only hope to improve.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 17, 2005)

Heres the source site...

http://www.newstarget.com/

Looks like propaganda disguised as a test to me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Read the answers...bunch of tin hatters.


Heh, that's why I "p.s.-ed" not to take this stuff too seriously...


----------



## JannaB (Sep 23, 2005)

76. What did you get. Tgace?


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 23, 2005)

oh lord.... 


What a joke - even when they're right, they're right for the wrong reasons...


BTW - scored an 91 cause I knew what they wanted from me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2005)

*Free Thinker*

Welcome to the top 5%. You're a true free thinker and a person who is well informed about the reality in which you live. Although you may have been easily manipulated earlier in life, you eventually gained lucidity and developed a healthy sense of skepticism that you now automatically apply to your observations and experiences. You are endlessly curious about human behavior and the nature of the universe, and you have one or more lifestyle habits that most people would consider odd or unusual. You are not only of very high intelligence, you are also extremely creative in one or more areas (music, art, software development, inventing, etc.) 



If you were in _The Matrix_, you would have taken the red pill, completed the combat training, and started fighting (and beating) agents from day one. *Your architects:* You have cast off reality distortions taught to you by your parents, schooling, corporate advertising and government propaganda. You create your own beliefs based on what serves you best, without much regard for what the rest of the crowd is doing. You are guided by your own internal code of ethics (which may or may not agree with politically-correct ethical codes) rather than any pre-set system of ethics (such as from any one religion).


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 23, 2005)

64 here I was kind of disappointed.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Shu2jack (Sep 23, 2005)

73....what a bunch of paranoid looneys.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

88

Free Thinker
Welcome to the top 5%. You're a true free thinker and a person who is well informed about the reality in which you live. Although you may have been easily manipulated earlier in life, you eventually gained lucidity and developed a healthy sense of skepticism that you now automatically apply to your observations and experiences. You are endlessly curious about human behavior and the nature of the universe, and you have one or more lifestyle habits that most people would consider odd or unusual. You are not only of very high intelligence, you are also extremely creative in one or more areas (music, art, software development, inventing, etc.) 

If you were in The Matrix, you would have taken the red pill, completed the combat training, and started fighting (and beating) agents from day one. 

Your architects: You have cast off reality distortions taught to you by your parents, schooling, corporate advertising and government propaganda. You create your own beliefs based on what serves you best, without much regard for what the rest of the crowd is doing. You are guided by your own internal code of ethics (which may or may not agree with politically-correct ethical codes) rather than any pre-set system of ethics (such as from any one religion).


----------



## andy (Sep 23, 2005)

heehee, good thing this test was here to tell me


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 23, 2005)

I scored an 82...but the test is bogus.

It has a political agenda and grades you according to its own views concerning various issues...such as "alternative cures" for cancer.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I scored an 82...but the test is bogus.
> 
> It has a political agenda and grades you according to its own views concerning various issues...such as "alternative cures" for cancer.
> 
> ...


 Of course


----------



## andy (Sep 23, 2005)

my score exactly, agendas and vested interests.


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Score of 88 - surprising


----------



## Sarah (Sep 23, 2005)

*hehe, im sure lots of people think im odd *



*Free Thinker*

Welcome to the top 5%. You're a true free thinker and a person who is well informed about the reality in which you live. Although you may have been easily manipulated earlier in life, you eventually gained lucidity and developed a healthy sense of skepticism that you now automatically apply to your observations and experiences. You are endlessly curious about human behavior and the nature of the universe, and you have one or more lifestyle habits that most people would consider odd or unusual. You are not only of very high intelligence, you are also extremely creative in one or more areas (music, art, software development, inventing, etc.) 



If you were in _The Matrix_, you would have taken the red pill, completed the combat training, and started fighting (and beating) agents from day one. *Your architects:* You have cast off reality distortions taught to you by your parents, schooling, corporate advertising and government propaganda. You create your own beliefs based on what serves you best, without much regard for what the rest of the crowd is doing. You are guided by your own internal code of ethics (which may or may not agree with politically-correct ethical codes) rather than any pre-set system of ethics (such as from any one religion).


----------



## ppko (Sep 23, 2005)

I scored a 93, but I have to agree that the test is bogus but fun


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 23, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> I scored a 93, but I have to agree that the test is bogus but fun


 
and I thought it was real - goes to show how gulliable I am


----------



## goshawk (Sep 24, 2005)

Bah. I got 70-something, but the questions were so slanted anyone could have got that. ::rolls eyes:: Basically, if one answer paints the government/food insustry/corporations/pharmaceutical companies as Great Big Evil Conspiracies to Cheat Us, that's the "right" answer.

The ADHD thing _alone..._sure, there've been misdiagnoses, but try to tell my best friend's MD mother that her other daughter simply needs to stop snorting food colouring and we'll be finding pieces of you for the next decade.
Propaganda's funny. In the both the "amusing" and the "weird" senses of the word. On the one hand, it's ridiculous. And on the other, it's so all-pervasive, and it's not usually as poorly done as this.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 24, 2005)

88; but, the test itself is as sensationalist as the questions it presented.


egg


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 24, 2005)

85


----------



## Gemini (Sep 24, 2005)

Learner. Sounds about right for me. I always seem to know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 28, 2005)

The test was bogus. Never the less I scored 91. Where's my foil?


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 28, 2005)

goshawk said:
			
		

> The ADHD thing _alone..._sure, there've been misdiagnoses, but try to tell my best friend's MD mother that her other daughter simply needs to stop snorting food colouring and we'll be finding pieces of you for the next decade.


As I not only teach these children but actually am ADD *myself *I can tell you that. There is genetic evidence for the phenominon. This is what I meant when I said that even when they're right, their right for the wrong reasons. Medication is NOT the only answer, but ADHD EXISTS!



> *Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) is a genuine brain chemistry disorder that must be treated with drugs to help children.*
> FALSE. This so-called disease is entirely fictitious and has no measurable physiological basis whatsoever.


Really? Yet Overwhelmingly, people diagnosed with ADHD are shown to have a genetic predisposition to lowered dopamine levels. This actually makes it a genetically tracable disorder



> Hyperactivity in children is actually caused primarily by poor nutritional habits (consumption of refined sugars and food coloring) and can be easily corrected in less than two weeks by taking children off all refined carbohydrates and food additives.


Hmm... And Yet over 70 percent of the patients who try this have no appreciable difference in their symptoms...hmmm... Maybe that's because _*hyperactivity and ADHD are two completlely seperate disorders!*_



> The ADHD "disease" was invented to sell drugs and boost the power of the highly corrupt psychiatric community, which increasingly "discovers" fictitious diseases and treats them with mind-altering narcotics


Granted, western medicine enjoys the profits of treating symptoms rather than the disease, to claim that ADHD was invented by the pharmaceutical companies is preposterous.


----------

